# Always Ask, Never Assume  !!



## beer-b-q (Feb 24, 2010)

ALWAYS ASK, NEVER ASSUME  !! 

A CNN photojournalist was told about a raging fire in the hills 
near Los Angeles and wanted to get a scoop before the competition put stories on the air. 

He called his boss and asked to rent a plane in order to cover the story to the best advantage.



 
*His request approved, the CNN News photographer quickly used a cell phone to call the local airport to charter a flight. 

He was told a twin-engine plane would be waiting for him at the airport. 

Arriving at the airfield, he spotted a plane warming up outside a hanger. 

He jumped in with his bag, slammed the door shut, and shouted, 'Let's go'. 

The pilot taxied out, swung the plane into the wind and took off. 

Once in the air, the photographer instructed the pilot, 'Fly over the valley and make low passes so I can take pictures of the fires on the hillsides.' 
*
* 'Why?' asked the pilot. 

'Because I'm a photographer for CNN' , he responded, 'and I need to get some close up shots.' 

The pilot was strangely silent for a moment, finally he stammered, 'So, what you're telling me, is . . . You're **NOT** my flight instructor?'*


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good one my friend. Now that is an eye opening experience.


----------



## bassman (Feb 25, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice! That would be funny!


----------



## triplebq (Feb 25, 2010)

somebeach THAT is a funny joke .. THANKS


----------

